# Bases da previsão do tempo e do clima e cenários do clima futuro



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

> Numa altura em que se discutem as questões da Energia e das Alterações Climáticas, mais uma vez, o Centro, conjuntamente com a Escola Superior de Tecnologia e Gestão, promove uma conferência intitulada “*Bases da Previsão do Tempo e do Clima e Cenários do Clima Futuro*”.
> 
> A conferência, proferida pelo *Professor Catedrático João Alexandre Medina Corte-Real,* da Universidade de Évora, terá lugar no dia *30 de Janeiro*, com início às* 9h30*, no Auditório Alcínio Miguel da Escola Superior de Tecnologia e Gestão de Bragança. O Professor João Corte-Real tem longa experiência e reputada carreira de investigação nesta área científica e os seus contributos para o avanço do conhecimento decerto concorrerão para fundamentar o interesse pela temática e estimular o debate que se seguirá à conferência.
> 
> Dada a importância do tema, bem como a relevância do orador convidado, a organização apela à participação do público em geral, dando a conhecer que a entrada será livre e que será entregue um Certificado de Participação.



http://portal2.ipb.pt/portal/page?_pageid=354,878686&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL&pag=ED-Clima



Eu não vou faltar


----------

